# Embertone's Chang Erhu - Overview Video POSTED



## Embertone (Jul 27, 2013)

Just posted a video overview, Chang Erhu up close and personal!



-Alex


Embertone's *Chang Erhu*







We're so f$#%ing excited to share this one with you guys!

From Wikipedia:

The erhu (二胡; pinyin: èrhú, [êɻxǔ]) is a two-stringed bowed musical instrument, more specifically a spike fiddle, which may also be called a "southern fiddle", and sometimes known in the Western world as the "Chinese violin" or a "Chinese two-stringed fiddle". It is used as a solo instrument as well as in small ensembles and large orchestras. It is the most popular of the huqin family of traditional bowed string instruments used by various ethnic groups of China. A very versatile instrument, the erhu is used in both traditional and contemporary music arrangements, such as in pop, rock, jazz, etc.[1]

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F102858156&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/alex-davis-chang-erhu-isle-of

More details to come!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Nice!


----------



## frejahel (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, looking forward to this!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Really nice!


----------



## jtenney (Jul 27, 2013)

This is really exceptional, gents. A game-changer for a truly playable Chinese instrument, especially for Mac users who have been frozen out of Chinee Kong libraries. Fantastic sound all around!!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Hey Alex...

though I am very very pleased and satisfied with my Erhu from "Silk" which is always the star of my pieces now, I will shurely also be on board for this one here. The basic sound is very nice and playability will be like the one from Friedlander I presume. The only thing I want to remark is that the Erhu lives from the legato and especially portamento. So I hope you guys will get the portamento control managed so that ideally one can control portamento SPEED somehow while playing?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Hey Sid,

Portamento will be 100 percent malleable, as is our violin. You will be able to control the speed of portamentos with velocity or with CC's! 

Alex


----------



## Niah (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



Embertone @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Hey Sid,
> 
> Portamento will be 100 percent malleable, as is our violin. You will be able to control the speed of portamentos with velocity or with CC's!
> 
> Alex



Alex, does this virtual Erhu has the ability to control vibrato in real time just like embertone's violin?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes- we are going to refine the vibrato more, to fit the style of Erhu playing, but it's the same level of control as the violin!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

But why do you have time for this, if there is a cello to be finished? :wink:


----------



## Embertone (Jul 28, 2013)

We have a bunch of instruments that will be coming out soon. The cello is in really good shape also! :-P


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 28, 2013)

Embertone @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> We have a bunch of instruments that will be coming out soon. The cello is in really good shape also! :-P



oh boy oh boy... i'm so going to get all of th - HEY, get back here wallet!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Sounds VERY playable - looking forward to this release.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 28, 2013)

jtenney @ Sat Jul 27 said:


> This is really exceptional, gents. A game-changer for a truly playable Chinese instrument, especially for Mac users who have been frozen out of Chinee Kong libraries. Fantastic sound all around!!



Since moving from a PC to a Mac 4 years ago, I've been missing my Chinee Kong libraries as well, so am really looking forward to the release of this new Embertone product. The Erhu is such an expressive instrument and seems to fit in many genres of music.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

It would be interesting to know how this compares to Chinee Kong's Erhu.

I'm considering getting Chinee Kong's entire collection. Given Erhu is not an easy instrument to emulate via samples. So far nothing I have heard sounds very convincing. But Chinee Kong's Erhu sounds pretty good.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



muziksculp @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> It would be interesting to know how this compares to Chinee Kong's Erhu.
> 
> I'm considering getting Chinee Kong's entire collection. Given Erhu is not an easy instrument to emulate via samples. So far nothing I have heard sounds very convincing. But Chinee Kong's Erhu sounds pretty good.



No offense meant- is it me, or is this sort of a weird post? Maybe I just don't understand what you're trying to say..?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



NYC Composer @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> muziksculp @ Sun Jul 28 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to know how this compares to Chinee Kong's Erhu.
> ...



Hi ,

I think my post is very clear, honest, and straight forward. Nothing wired I see about it.

Sorry, but what makes you say it is a weird post ? :roll:


----------



## NYC Composer (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



muziksculp @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Jul 28 said:
> 
> 
> > muziksculp @ Sun Jul 28 said:
> ...



Honest and straightforward, sure- but why laud another company's product in a commercial thread by a developer? Or, again, do I misunderstand your post, which is certainly possible.


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh man, this sounds wonderful.

In the last years, for me Embertone-Instruments have been pure fun to play with. Really looking forward to this.

And hurry up guys, out there are so many great ethnic instruments you have to record. :D


----------



## Embertone (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



NYC Composer @ Sun Jul 28 said:


> Honest and straightforward, sure- but why laud another company's product in a commercial thread by a developer? Or, again, do I misunderstand your post, which is certainly possible.



All's fair in true love and war... and virtual instruments 8)


----------



## Ellywu2 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

There are never enough Erhu samples. I can't wait.


----------



## Jem7 (Jul 30, 2013)

I guess Embertone is gonna be future of solo instrument libraries. Hope you guys gonna sample some Turkish instruments.


----------



## Neifion (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Very much looking forward to this one. Is there a chance for some additional techniques like tremolo and harmonics?

EDIT: Also, now you guys MUST consider tackling the Dizi!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 2, 2013)

Oooo! The Dizi sounds beautiful. Yes, we are adding it to our list for sure

We're starting out in North America with this Native American soprano flute, but there's always the possibility of branching out! Turkish instruments, Chinese, Ethiopian, Egyptian, there are so many wonderful ones out there...

As of now it looks like our Erhu will have the following articulations:

Bowed/slurred legato with our speed responsiveness script
Portamento with speed changing capability
Staccato (also with speed changing capability)
Tremolo
Pizz
Ornaments`
Normal attack sustains
Harsh attack sustains

Thanks all!

-Alex


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Yes, sounds really great!


----------



## Vovique (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Any news on Embertone's Erhu? Hope it's not shelved!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 3, 2013)

I need to get out of the habit of spelling it "Ehru". Can't wait, I"m starting a couple asian projects very soon.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 3, 2013)

For now, I trick myself by mixing crazy EQ'd old Vienna solo violin with a sligtly detuned modulated square synth lead... not that convincing, but somewhat better that the ones I found among vi presets I own :(


----------



## Embertone (Dec 3, 2013)

Not shelved! Herring Clarinet and Chang Erhu are the two next priorities for us (along with some other fun things, like updating Friedlander violin)

Will post here when there's more to share- thanks!!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Can we get any updates/more demos soon for Chang Erhu?


----------



## tmm (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



The Darris @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Can we get any updates/more demos soon for Chang Erhu?



Posted 1.5 hours earlier:



Embertone @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Will post here when there's more to share- thanks!!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Shoot, I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## The Darris (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

I know ET said they would post here when there is more to share but we are coming up on a year and I haven't heard anything more about this library. This is one that is on my list so I would love to get an update if possible. The original demo (11 months ago) is awesome which makes me think this instrument probably has even more functionality now. Anyway, I thought I would bump this.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Their facebook leads me to believe something will happen soon.


----------



## Udo (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



The Darris @ Tue Jul 22 said:


> I know ET said they would post here when there is more to share but we are coming up on a year and I haven't heard anything more about this library. This is one that is on my list so I would love to get an update if possible. The original demo (11 months ago) is awesome which makes me think this instrument probably has even more functionality now. Anyway, I thought I would bump this.


Yes, it's really starting to look like an Eric Persing or Yuval Shrem (BBB) type announcement.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

It's really happening!!! I have the last 2 weeks of sleepless nights to prove it (and some huge bags under my eyes).

More info coming in the next few days...

Alex


----------



## The Darris (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Perfect. Thanks for the Update Alex.


----------



## Neifion (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Really interested to see what the interface looks like. I imagine it'll look similar to the Blakus and Friendlander, but with some cool Chinese influences; maybe some Chinese calligraphy? :mrgreen:


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Add my name to the hard count as I have wanted a good Erhu for years, have a few, but this one is what I think'll work.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*







This is pretty close now........

-Alex


----------



## The Darris (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



Embertone @ Thu Jul 24 said:


> This is pretty close now........
> 
> -Alex



Errrrr.....huuuuuuuuuu >8o 

In all seriousness, that looks like a pretty nice interface. I am loving what I am seeing from an articulation standpoint too. I know the demos are coming soon and I can't wait. Thanks for the Update ET!!


----------



## Neifion (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Wow, I like it! Way different than the other Intimate Strings, and deservedly so, being ethnic and all.  Never heard sordino erhu before; definitely looking forward to playing with that. And the ornaments will no doubt be a welcome feature for expressive passages.


----------



## TimCox (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

The biggest question missed here is: Will it have a sex knob??

Priorities, people...


----------



## constaneum (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh my god !!! What sex knob??!! that's only meant for Embertone's Sax, not ErHu !! Naughty naughty ! LOL !!

I'm puzzled with Sordino. Since when erhu has sordino ? I don't recall erhu having sordino sound. Correct me if i'm wrong though. 

Anyway, 33.69MB looks like a very light resource kind of sample. Thank goodness !


----------



## The Darris (Jul 28, 2014)

constaneum @ Mon Jul 28 said:


> Since when erhu has sordino ? I don't recall erhu having sordino sound. Correct me if i'm wrong though.



Why not? Nothing wrong with the ability to create a different texture with an instrument in an un-traditional way.


----------



## Izolus (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



TimCox @ 28th July 2014 said:


> The biggest question missed here is: Will it have a sex knob??
> 
> Priorities, people...



I would first like to see the sex knob added on to their currently released instruments.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Hey gang,

1) The instrument will be waaaaay more than 34 MB. That image is just to show the GUI... 

2) The mute is uncommon but still alters the color in a cool way, so we thought it would be nice to include it. Called a "Butterfly Mute"

3) No sex knob this time around. LOL!

-Alex


----------



## TimCox (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Bummer.

For the record, everything needs a SEX knob regardless of instrument class.

In all seriousness though, I'm very excited about this, I'm lacking a GREAT Erhu (I have Silk and it's nice but sounding pretty dated these days).

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## alexdavis (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

New demo:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F160703723&secret_url=false[/flash]

This thing is soooooo fun to play!!

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## The Darris (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

Very nice demo Alex. It is sounding great!!


----------



## Neifion (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*

The agility on this thing is amazing! And the pizzicato! o/~ Love the high tremolo at 1:24 as well.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jul 29, 2014)

oh! that's really a nice sound, congratulations !


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome sound. Can't wait to hear the portamentos of that thing too.


----------



## Embertone (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Thanks Walid - There are a few portas in this demo - :19, :30. But I'll go for a lyrical demo next, to highlight those bends!!!

-Alex


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Any word on much will it cost?

I wonder how well this will work with Soniccouture's Guzheng?


----------



## TimCox (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



> Any word on much will it cost?



Howard Johnson is right, how much?


----------



## Izolus (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm also with everyone asking the price .

Sounds beautiful, very excited to see it released .


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Who's Howard Johnson?


----------



## alexdavis (Jul 30, 2014)

Just a quick update- the Erhu will be $80, and besides what you can see in the GUI above, the instrument will feature 8X RR staccato/pizz, 2x RR bow change, slur and portamento legato, 4x RR "same note" transitions, as well as normal and harsh sustains at 4x RR. More info soon- thanks!


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



Embertone @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> Thanks Walid - There are a few portas in this demo - :19, :30. But I'll go for a lyrical demo next, to highlight those bends!!!
> 
> -Alex



I want to hear even bendier bends :D Like this, it's very characteristic of that instrument:

http://youtu.be/7fdFGEg-9R8?t=1m43s

W.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Walid: I know you won´t get this for 80$ but: the Erhu in EW "Silk" can provide exactly that lyrical and romantic tone, that filled a whole chinese inspired CD by me 2 years ago. The only drawback: things like the "horserace" can NOT be played by that instrument. So congrats to you and your Erhu, Alex, since THAT was really impressive


----------



## rJames (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

I may have just hit the REPORT button 5 times.
I'm on vacation with only iPad and I am an idiot.
Sorry,
Ron


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



Sid Francis @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> Walid: I know you won´t get this for 80$ but: the Erhu in EW "Silk" can provide exactly that lyrical and romantic tone, that filled a whole chinese inspired CD by me 2 years ago. The only drawback: things like the "horserace" can NOT be played by that instrument. So congrats to you and your Erhu, Alex, since THAT was really impressive



Right! But this just sounds too good to not use. I do hear bends in the demos, which can be sufficient for my needs. Also - my vote goes to Embertone for solo stuff (just too damn good!).



rJames @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> I may have just hit the REPORT button 5 times.
> I'm on vacation with only iPad and I am an idiot.
> Sorry,
> Ron



Hahahah!

W.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



rJames @ Thu Jul 31 said:


> I may have just hit the REPORT button 5 times.
> I'm on vacation with only iPad and I am an idiot.
> Sorry,
> Ron



when someone reports something 5X we erase the entire thread...you can thank Ron for that!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



Craig Sharmat @ Thu 31 Jul said:


> rJames @ Thu Jul 31 said:
> 
> 
> > I may have just hit the REPORT button 5 times.
> ...



RON! another 5 reports and V.I.Control might get closed. Stop it pleeease


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Starting to get that Bruce Lee soundtrack thing going.
Loved those movies so much and still love Herbie Hancock's work on "Enter The Dragon."
Much better than the video games using the same tracks....

Make a HUGE announcement when this is ready.
I already have the punches, kicks, smacks and grunts cued up and waiting.


----------



## TimCox (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



> Who's Howard Johnson?



Explanation:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NaQxUEfxt0

Loving the sound of this instrument already and I am fully prepared to pay handsomely


----------



## Joe_D (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's "Chang Erhu" - Coming soon to a DAW near you!*



alexdavis @ Mon Jul 28 said:


> New demo:...
> This thing is soooooo fun to play!!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



For folks without Flash:

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/chang-erhu-horse-races

Looking forward to this VI.

Joe


----------



## Embertone (Jul 31, 2014)

Joe_D, thanks for posting that!! Thanks everyone for the encouragement 

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Aug 21, 2014)

Just a quick note to apologize for the delay. We hit a few unexpected snags, but back on track for an impending release!

-Alex


----------



## Vision (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Damn.. :shock:. How much of that was real time vs programmed? Nonetheless, very very impressive.


----------



## peksi (Aug 27, 2014)

this is turning out to be a must buy... oh why did i look here why.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



Vision @ Tue Aug 26 said:


> Damn.. :shock:. How much of that was real time vs programmed? Nonetheless, very very impressive.



I spent some time programming, but it wasn't a huge amount of work - a couple hours to get everything exactly how I want it...

Instrument will be out later today for those interested! We are releasing and notifying VI-C users first, then rolling the news out slowly to everyone else 8) 

-Alex


----------



## Deleted member 8496 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

You guys always amaze me with your solo-strings libraries.
I use the Blakus Cello all the time, and i'm definitely gonna snag this!
Been wanting a good deep-sampled Erhu for quite a while :wink:


----------



## Embertone (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [New Demo Posted] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Our Erhu is out! Praise all higher powers, and let the sleep begin

~o) 

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/changerhu.php#1

Here are some stand-out features of our new release:

• REQUIRES Kontakt 4/5 FULL... Not a Kontakt Player release
• Authentic, fully playable chinese fiddle
• RRs 2x bowed legato, 2x slurred legato, 2x porta legato, 4x same-note transitions, 4x sustains, 8x shorts, 12x pizz
• Bow/Slur/Gliss Legato, Pizz, Trem, Shorts
• Fully controllable, rebuilt vibrato
• Custom-scripted ENSEMBLE mode
• Killer interface by Ryo Ishido

Thanks all! Post any/all questions here OR direct email info AT embertone DOT com

Love,

Jon and Alex


----------



## playz123 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Yea! Downloaded and installed. Just wondering though why each .rar file has to be extracted individually? Usually one just double clicks on the first .rar file and the rest are then extracted in sequence. Easy to setup in a program like WinRar for example. Anyway, good thing I noticed or I could have ended up with fewer samples than expected.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

We are looking into getting an installer for that, but the reason it's not just one big RAR is that we want to keep the samples separate, to make updating a lot easier. We may revisit this though to make it easier for users!

Thanks

Alex


----------



## fitzo (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Playz123' comment regarding the RARs followed by your reply leaves me a bit confused.

What should the final size of the uncompressed 16 bit Samples folder and the entire library folder be on a Mac?

Thank you.


----------



## rnappi (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

For what it's worth, I created two seperate folders for the 16 & 24 bit rar files and only had to click on the first one in each folder and everything unpacked ok. I still opened the watermark and extra files separately. I don't know if it matters, but I'm on a Mac running OS 10.9.4 & Unrarx.

Great job on the Erhu Embertone!


----------



## Neifion (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Beautiful tone, extremely playable, and excellent features. Congrats to you guys for crafting another amazing instrument! Can't wait to see what you have in store for the viola!

Here's a short cue I composed using the Chang Erhu for the first time:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40468


----------



## playz123 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



fitzo @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> What should the final size of the uncompressed 16 bit Samples folder and the entire library folder be on a Mac?
> 
> Thank you.



16 Bit Mono is “525.7 MB on disk”
16 Bit Stereo is “997.2 MB on disk”
24 Bit Mono is “979.6 MB on disk”
24 Bit Stereo is “1.91 GB on disk”
My main Erhu folder (includes both 16 and 24 bit samples) is "4.42 GB on disk". Based on the size of the download folder, very little space was saved via the .rar process.



rnappi @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> I created two seperate folders for the 16 & 24 bit rar files and only had to click on the first one in each folder and everything unpacked ok. I still opened the watermark and extra files separately. I don't know if it matters, but I'm on a Mac running OS 10.9.4 & Unrarx.



I have the same o/s plus UnrarX. All files were in ONE folder, each was extracted individually and that was all that was required. The proper unpacked folder structure was created automatically as part of the process. At no time did a rar 1 file subsequently open a rar 2 file etc. so you may want to confirm your sample folders are the sizes mentioned above.


----------



## tdavilio (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Hi,
Sounds very very good. I'm sure I'll buy it. One thing I really like about your business model is u don't offer a special price for 2 weeks and then it goes up. That bothers me and a few times I regretted buying under those circumstances. The other thing some company's do is sell you a product and you have to wait months for the complete product. I'm not talking about updates. Anyway, congrats on your high quality sampling and your business model.

Best,
Tony


----------



## fitzo (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you, playz123!


----------



## rnappi (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*



playz123 @ Thu Aug 28 said:


> rnappi @ Thu Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I created two seperate folders for the 16 & 24 bit rar files and only had to click on the first one in each folder and everything unpacked ok. I still opened the watermark and extra files separately. I don't know if it matters, but I'm on a Mac running OS 10.9.4 & Unrarx.
> ...



All good on my end. Perhaps creating the separate folders before unpacking is what did the trick.

rich


----------



## feck (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds great and fun as hell to play, as expected. Great work!


----------



## Andy_Allen (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Does this instrument have a Touch OSC template a la Freidlander and Blakus?


I've been having great success with those.


Andy


----------



## Embertone (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Hello group-

We will produce a quick READ ME document to guide users throughout the extraction process. Apologies for those who have trouble I compressing the RARs. I'll post this read me doc here in this thread once I have it ready. Also working on a video walk through- 

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Embertone (Aug 28, 2014)

And Andy- YES


----------



## Andy_Allen (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

Sweet! =o 

And I'm really looking forward to the Viola.



Andy


----------



## playz123 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: [RELEASED] - Embertone's Chang Erhu*

It also contains 2 MIDI 'demo' files, so you'll be happy about that as well.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 30, 2014)

Just posted a video overview, Chang Erhu up close and personal!



-Alex


----------

